# Batterie Macbook : faut-il la chouchouter ?



## Bjeko (16 Avril 2007)

Tout d' abord bonjour à ma nouvelle famille   > j' ai switché ce w-e !!!

Donc, en tant que nouvel acquéreur d' un magnifique macbook noir, je voudrais savoir s' il y a des précautions à prendre pour ménager sa batterie et la faire ainsi mieux vieillir.
Par exemple, pour mon portable Toshiba j' ai toujours veillé à faire des cycles complets de charge/décharge régulièrement, je retirais la batterie à 75% et restais secteur quand je savais ne pas avoir besoin de mobilité pendant quelque temps etc.
Bref des trucs un peu lourds à gérer mais qui se sont avérés efficaces puisque le notebook en question a maintenu à peu prés son autonomie originale jusqu' à présent (2 ans et demi).

Qu' en est-il des batteries des Macbooks ? Faut-il se soucier des cycles etc. ou peut-on tranquillement le laisser chargé en permanence sur secteur pour etre certain d' etre toujours à 100/100 quand on passe en mobile, le tout sans raccourcir l' espérance de vie de la batterie ?

Et sinon, plus généralement, pour ceux qui ont des Macbooks depuis longtemps : avez-vous noté une baisse d' autonomie au fil du temps ?


----------



## S_a_c_h_a (16 Avril 2007)

Je viens de switcher il y a moins d'une heure 
Impossible donc de te répondre mais je vais suivre de prêt les réponses !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2007)

la batterie du mac n'est pas différente et aura besoin des mêmes soins que tu prodiguait à celle de ton toshiba.  

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=65178


----------



## Bjeko (16 Avril 2007)

Merci el Gatto 

intéressante discussion, je note quand meme une différence avec ce que je faisais sur le Tosh :

"- avec les batterie lihium-ion actuelle, il n'y a pas de précaution a prendre, hormis les calibrations. En revanche, cela ne sert à rien de retirer la batterie de son ordinateur."

C' est cool parceque :
1/ c' est la manip la + contraignante
2/ comme précisé dans le topic le Macbook est instable sans sa batterie

Mais donc ça voudrait dire que quand l'a batterie est à 100%, et que le book est branché sur secteur, il n' y a pas de risque que la batterie fasse continuellement des "cycles" de 99% à 100%, ou qu' en tout cas ça ne la fait pas vieillir trop vite pour autant. J' ai bon ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2007)

Quand la batterie est chargée à plus de 95% et que tu restes branché sur secteur, le mac travail avec ce dernier, donc la batterie n'est pas sollicitée.


----------



## T-heo (23 Avril 2007)

" - la durée de vie d'une batterie est extrêmement variable, tout dépendra de son utilisation. Mais on peut généralement la situer entre 6 mois pour une utilisation intensive et 3 ans pour une utilisation occasionnelle, en faisait régulièrement des calibrations. Mais quoi que vous fassiez, ayez bien à l'esprit que votre batterie s'usera inévitablement. "

Apparemment il n'y a pas d'autre moyen d'entretien de la batterie du macbook ?
Moi j'ai acheté le mien en août et maintenant en avril sa charge maximal et de 88% par rapport à celle initiale. J'ai fait comme indiqué des cycles de charges complet de temps en temps mais je constate que la charge maximale est de plus en plus faible de jours en jours ... (voir photo)


----------



## Calamity Jane (30 Juillet 2007)

En ce moment, je ne me sers de mon Mac Book que chez moi, est-ce que je dois mieux le brancher systèmatiquement sur secteur ou travailler avec la batterie ?


----------

